# Meet Beans. My Chiweenie. :)



## Beans. (May 14, 2010)

View attachment 549


View attachment 550



He is 5-6weeks old here.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG, he is ADORABLE!!!!!!!
You are in soooo much trouble, he is going to get a way with murder!! LOL!!! You won't be able to resist that little face!! :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute! What a doll! :biggrin:


----------



## corgi owner (May 8, 2010)

He is a cute little boy! I love his coloring.

corgi owner


----------



## Brattina88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh how cute!!!  I can almost smell the puppy breath! 

Is a chiwewnie a chihuahua doxy mix? I don't think ice seen one before


----------



## Beans. (May 14, 2010)

Brattina88 said:


> Oh how cute!!!  I can almost smell the puppy breath!
> 
> Is a chiwewnie a chihuahua doxy mix? I don't think ice seen one before


He's a chihuahua x Miniature Dachshund mix.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

He's gonna break some hearts. :smile:


----------

